# Rear Clunking Noise



## BealeAss (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got a noise coming from the rear both when going over bumps and also when load is released off of the rear wheels, after a hard hit off the brakes. Anybody have any idea what is a typical wear item back there or what might be causing this?

I originally thought blown shock, but something tells me its not that.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

BealeAss said:


> I've got a noise coming from the rear both when going over bumps and also when load is released off of the rear wheels, after a hard hit off the brakes. Anybody have any idea what is a typical wear item back there or what might be causing this?
> 
> I originally thought blown shock, but something tells me its not that.


What year do you have and what mileage?

A broken shock is certainly a possiblity.

Broken leaf?
Broken anti-sway bar endlink or bad bushing?


----------



## BealeAss (Jun 29, 2007)

jerryp58 said:


> What year do you have and what mileage?
> 
> A broken shock is certainly a possiblity.
> 
> ...


It's a 99 w/ 122k on the clock. I'm leaning towards something sway bar related, although I hadn't thought about the broken leaf that could be feasible as well.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

A 99, I think the only trucks with rear anti sway bars were the crew cabs and I do not think that they made crew cabs in 99? If it is a crew cab then it could be a sway bar connection but they usually make noise when you hit bumps, Are you sure it is not the spare tire moving around? Could be loose.


----------



## BealeAss (Jun 29, 2007)

Madmaxfl said:


> A 99, I think the only trucks with rear anti sway bars were the crew cabs and I do not think that they made crew cabs in 99? If it is a crew cab then it could be a sway bar connection but they usually make noise when you hit bumps, Are you sure it is not the spare tire moving around? Could be loose.


I'm going to check that tomorrow night when I flush out some fluids. It's the fact that it makes the noise when I hit the gas and unload the weight off the rear end that is throwing me.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Go underneath (easier when truck isn't running or moving) and make sure the drive shaft isn't loose, the bearings in the universal joints can wear out. This happened on my 1979 Toyota truck years ago.


----------



## BealeAss (Jun 29, 2007)

Turns out broken leaf spring!


----------

